# Toilet Door Handle



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

While on holiday on the east coast the barrel in the door handle broke trapping my elderly mother in the bathroom. once I got the door open I rang Auto trail in Grimsby. gave them the model number etc and was told that I could not just buy the inner barrel I had to buy the door handles and barrel etc etc at a very costly price. oh and they would have to order one and it would take up to 4 weeks. not much use when on holiday and only in the area for a week.
moving on to the next stage of our tour I passed a B & Q and thought 'I wonder' so found a street to turn round in and parked on their car park and went in taking the broken barrel with me, hey presto they had the exact match at £4.98. didn't have to buy the handles etc etc just the barrel.

so in future don't rely on the main dealers go to a hard ware shop.

regards

Keith


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Well done and many thanks for telling us about it.


----------

